# Bigw Sale This Week. Beer Chiller



## new2brew (22/8/07)

Anyone seen this weeks BigW catalogue? On the front page uner the heading "$98 gifts" in the bottom left hand corner is a beer chiller. Looks small and holds only one glass. Says that glass and keg not included.

Has anyone got one or seen them? The kegs hold 5L, same as the heiniken ones. Are the kegs refillable, or do you have to buy a new keg each time? Whats the chilling componant made of?

Could be good, could be crap, I dunno about this one.


----------



## troydo (22/8/07)

found the company that makes them according to the big w ad is aquaport
http://www.aquaport.com.au/
but its not listed on their website


----------



## Doc (22/8/07)

Looks like a cheaper version of the Philips ones.

Doc


----------



## new2brew (22/8/07)

thats the one.......


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/8/07)

They strike me as being a little too expensive for my liking. I'm sticking to my kegging setup


----------



## new2brew (22/8/07)

So whats the go, are the kegs refillable or not?


----------



## Enerjex (22/8/07)

new2brew said:


> So whats the go, are the kegs refillable or not?




I couldn't find it on their website, but i'm guessing that it's just a dispenser using CO2 cartridges or some sort of pump like the other one on the market. You would have to refill your purchased 5litre jobbies once you finished drinking them. Carbonation would be the biggest problem as this machine wouldn't carbonate.


----------



## tangent (22/8/07)

good guess but the fine print on one i saw said it uses air and your beer is rooted after a certain amount of days.


----------



## Doc (22/8/07)

Here is one on eBay that has some more details.
No mention of CO2 cartridges though. Mentions gravity feed.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## new2brew (22/8/07)

I had my doubts over something that is mass produced for an open martket, rather than targeted specifically for homebrewers.


----------



## Hogan (22/8/07)

Enerjex said:


> I couldn't find it on their website, but i'm guessing that it's just a dispenser using CO2 cartridges or some sort of pump like the other one on the market. You would have to refill your purchased 5litre jobbies once you finished drinking them. Carbonation would be the biggest problem as this machine wouldn't carbonate.




Saw them at Big W today. They strike me as being a bit of a 'boutique toy'. You have to supply the 5lt keg like the Heiniken ones you get at the bottlo and I don't think they can be refilled. David Jones had a similar brand name unit for $568-00. No way I would be paying the money that they are asking for these, either Big-W or DJ's, considering what you get. 

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Doc (22/8/07)

One of these units from the UK would probably be better. Comes with a tap, and uses CO2.
From memory there were some homebrew adaptors for some of the 5litre kegs that were compatible with some of these dispensers too. Not sure if they would be with the Wunderbar one however.....

Doc


----------



## WildebeestAttack (22/8/07)

These things look the ones sold over here in Europe. They take the little 5 litre containers with the built in tap. I don't think they're very common in Australia.

The brewery I'm working at in the UK is trying to push these as mini-casks to the real ale drinkers. No CO2, just pop the top and pour away. Drink it all within a couple of days. The casks themselves can be refilled, just need to find the stoppers.

I'm not sure that having a dedicated piece of kit just for it is that worthwhile. They are better for taking to parties, BBQs, that sort of thing. Just cool it down in the fridge, and it should be right (if you drink it quick enough).


----------



## tk75 (21/9/07)

I've done a bit of a search of the forum and thought this maybe the best thread to make enquiries...



Does anyone know what the 5L kegs are made of? Are they made of stainless?? Or are they aluminium??


----------



## kabooby (21/9/07)

I think they are metal with a plastic lining. The plastic doesnt last that long from what I have heard.

Kabooby


----------



## morgansdad (21/9/07)

maltaddict said:


> I've done a bit of a search of the forum and thought this maybe the best thread to make enquiries...
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the 5L kegs are made of? Are they made of stainless?? Or are they aluminium??



The New (Australian) Heinekin 5L kegs are polypropylene, and appear quite solidly constructed (they are painted silver and green). They are made in Australia, and I think they contain some form of "widget" type thing to help regulate gas release and carbonation. Keep meaning to get one and cut it open to find out.

They also won't fit the beer chiller as sold in big W as they have a top mounted tap.


----------



## razz (21/9/07)

tangent said:


> good guess but the fine print on one i saw said it uses air and your beer is rooted after a certain amount of days.


Did it really say that in the fine print Tangent?


----------

